# Contest > Product Reviews Needed



## Dave Martell

Hi everyone,
I want to build up my store's product reviews. I love to read reviews when I'm shopping for a new product, they help me to decide and often simply answer questions that I have. We've had the ability to allow for product reviews for awhile now however we only have a few old products left that show some old reviews and now we have many new products with no reviews and we'd like to change this.

Here's where the contest comes into play....I will give a chance to win one of my Martell knives to anyone who submits a review for a product on my store's site. Each review supplied will be submitted for an entry into the contest meaning that you can enter multiple reviews for multiple chances of winning a knife. :cool2:



*Here's the rules, guidelines, & directions for entering this contest...*

1. Go to *JapaneseKnifeSharpeningStore.com* and submit a product review for any product that we sell. You can select any product at all even if you didn't buy a particular product from us. :wink:

Oh and yes even my knives are available for this.

_*Note - you must either sign in as a current customer or create a new account. Anonymous reviews will not be accepted.
_

2. The review must be honest. 

No fluff jobs, no BS, no bashing, no butt kissing, no axe grinding, or no anything else that is other than your own honest words taken from your own experience(s) will be allowed. All BS reviews will be deleted thus deleting your entry into this contest.


3. Enter as many reviews as you want - each review will be another entry (or another chance) to win the knife. If you do 1 review then you'll have 1 chance to win and if you do 50 reviews then you'll have 50 chances to win, it's all up to you here. :thumbsup: 


4. Now come back to this thread and drop a link to the review you wrote. This is VERY important because your post # from the show link post is the # for your entry into the contest. No show link post supplied and no entry into the contest supplied! :razz:


5. A random number generator will be used to select the winner. Only one winner be selected. 


6. End date for review entries to be filed: 9/25/12


7. Drawing date: 9/26/12


8. The prize knife will be made by me especially for the winner. The choice of what knife will be (should you win) yours to make but will have to be one of my standard models (see http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Dave-Martell-Knives-s/126.htm). No delivery date is promised nor given, this knife will be made with production concerns taking precedence yet will be made as timely as possible by fitting it into the line up when it's best possible.



I want to thank anyone who can help us here, it's very important to us to get this done. You'll be entering a contest to win a knife but to us you're doing so much more, you're helping us make our site more resourceful and valuable for our future customers and this is something that we can't thank you enough for. :doublethumbsup:

Dave


----------



## echerub

First one: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/tak8000.htm


----------



## heldentenor

Man, I thought I would be first! Oh well. Review of Bester 1200 grit stone: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Bester-1200-Sharpening-Stone-p/bstr1200.htm


----------



## heldentenor

And another, this one of the Beston 500 grit: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/bstn500.htm


----------



## heldentenor

Finally (for now), I join Len in recommending the Takenoko: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/tak8000.htm


----------



## echerub

And another! http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm

(Yeah, I'm procrastinating right now and this seems like a "productive" way to procrastinate  )


----------



## RobinW

Shapton pro 320;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/shap320.htm


----------



## echerub

Third time's a charm: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/bstn500.htm


----------



## RobinW

Shapton pro 1k;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/shap1000.htm


----------



## echerub

Didn't show up for me when I reloaded the page, but the system says it's in: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=KING800


----------



## RobinW

Shapton 2k;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/shap2000.htm


----------



## RobinW

Shapton 5k;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/shap5000.htm


----------



## RobinW

Stone holder;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suesthldr.htm


----------



## RobinW

Kitayama;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/kita8000.htm


----------



## RobinW

Dvd
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/dvd1.htm


----------



## echerub

How could I forget about the stone holder? http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suesthldr.htm


----------



## RobinW

Camellia;
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil2.htm


----------



## echerub

Okay, hitting the Back button is clearly not making the site happy. However, it says my review is in and won't let me re-do it. http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DVD1


----------



## echerub

If I don't touch the Back button, everything works great  Rika 5k - http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suerika5k.htm


----------



## echerub

One more. SS 10k - http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/nanss10000.htm


----------



## echerub

Yay! Stop hitting the back button and there are no problems! Bester 1.2k - http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Bester-1200-Sharpening-Stone-p/bstr1200.htm

Alright. Can't procrastinate any longer now


----------



## heirkb

Dave, I left a review thinking it was for the 400 grit Atoma, but somehow it ended up on the 140 grit replacement pad. Here: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140repl.htm

Do you think you could please delete that review? Also, my bad for leaving that anonymous. I'll add it again for the 400 later.


----------



## Dave Martell

heirkb said:


> Dave, I left a review thinking it was for the 400 grit Atoma, but somehow it ended up on the 140 grit replacement pad. Here: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140repl.htm
> 
> Do you think you could please delete that review? Also, my bad for leaving that anonymous. I'll add it again for the 400 later.




http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato400.htm

I moved it over for you so now worries. This one counts! 

Thanks David


----------



## Dave Martell

This is a great response so far, thanks to you guys who have contributed. Oh and it's looking like some pretty good odds for you three.


----------



## heirkb

Dave Martell said:


> http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato400.htm
> 
> I moved it over for you so now worries. This one counts!
> 
> Thanks David



Thank you! I'll post more reviews soon.


----------



## ThEoRy

This is a great idea. I'm in!

Atoma 140
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

Bester 1200
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Bester-1200-Sharpening-Stone-p/bstr1200.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

Beston 500
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/bstn500.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

Core set.
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/set1dmcore.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

King 1200
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=KING1200


----------



## sachem allison

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm


----------



## sachem allison

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/king1200.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

Atoma 1200
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato1200.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

sachem allison said:


> http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/king1200.htm



Oh its on now!!!!! :nunchucks:

For some reason, Son's review for this isn't showing up for me, neither is my review for the king 1200. Maybe it has to process or something?


----------



## DwarvenChef

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil1.htm

First one  Love this stuff


----------



## DwarvenChef

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/king1200.htm

Yet another for the King 1200 lol popular stone


----------



## ThEoRy

Core set plus dvd
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/set2dmcore.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

Rika 5k
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suerika5k.htm


----------



## James

Beston 500: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/bstn500.htm


----------



## James

Takenoko 8k: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/tak8000.htm


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> Oh its on now!!!!! :nunchucks:
> 
> For some reason, Son's review for this isn't showing up for me, neither is my review for the king 1200. Maybe it has to process or something?




They're there - it's all good.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThEoRy

Sharpening Class
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CLASSADV


----------



## mhlee

Atoma 140: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm


----------



## Namaxy

Stone holder: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suesthldr.htm


----------



## Namaxy

Atoma: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm


----------



## Namaxy

Bester 1200: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Bester-1200-Sharpening-Stone-p/bstr1200.htm


----------



## Namaxy

Naiwa 10,000: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=NanSS10000


----------



## Namaxy

Camellia oil: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil2.htm


----------



## markenki

Thanks, Dave! Here's my (first) review: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Bester-1200-Sharpening-Stone-p/bstr1200.htm.


----------



## markenki

Another: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suerika5k.htm


----------



## markenki

One more: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suesthldr.htm


----------



## markenki

And the last (for now): http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/synnag6l.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

Kiti
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=KITA8000


----------



## ThEoRy

Disks
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DVD1


----------



## mainaman

here the first one -Beston 500
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/bstn500.htm


----------



## mainaman

Atoma 140
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm


----------



## mainaman

Atoma 1200
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato1200.htm


----------



## mainaman

Aoto XL 
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Synthetic-Aoto-p/synaoto1.htm


----------



## mainaman

Red Amakusa (first review there too )
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/amksred.htm


----------



## mainaman

White amakusa, also first
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/amkswht.htm


----------



## mainaman

10k super stone
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/nanss10000.htm


----------



## mainaman

1k Shapton Pro
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SHAP1000


----------



## mainaman

shapton pro 2k
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SHAP2000


----------



## mainaman

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SHAP5000

shapton pro 5k


----------



## mainaman

shapton pro 8k
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SHAP8000


----------



## heirkb

One more from me: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil2.htm


----------



## heirkb

Another one: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/amksred.htm


----------



## heirkb

And yet another: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato1200.htm


----------



## heirkb

Last one for me: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm

By the way, Dave...when you moved my review on the Atoma 400, the name on it ended up being David from NC. Just a heads up, since that's not my name, lol


----------



## Dave Martell

heirkb said:


> By the way, Dave...when you moved my review on the Atoma 400, the name on it ended up being David from NC. Just a heads up, since that's not my name, lol




Fixed and thanks for the reviews


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow you guys have really come through, you've left lots of reviews, more than I had hoped for - thank you!


----------



## Dusty

Another one for the rika 5k

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suerika5k.htm


----------



## DwarvenChef

I got all my gear when you where just getting the BM together... you don't have all that gear anymore  So I left what I could lol


----------



## ThEoRy

I noticed a few things missing from the store that I should review. 

Chromium oxide
Poly Diamond 
Felt deburring block
felt pad
leather pad
Strop bench!!!!!
All you need strop kit!!!!

And don't forget sharpening service.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Hey, mine ended up being 1244 characters and there's a 1000 limit! Oh well, had to edit it down. Still, was trying for quality here.

Anyway, one up for the Atoma 400

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ATO400


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Another for the Suehiro holder!

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suesthldr.htm


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> I noticed a few things missing from the store that I should review.
> 
> Chromium oxide
> Poly Diamond
> Felt deburring block
> felt pad
> leather pad
> Strop bench!!!!!
> All you need strop kit!!!!
> 
> And don't forget sharpening service.




I struggled with setting up a section for reviews of the sharpening service. I wish that I had done this years ago as I've lost many thousands of reviews from not having something like this in place. 

Bummer about those other products but I can't show what we're not selling. I guess that I'll just have to run another contest when I get them back in the store.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the reviews Dusty & Cutty


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Camellia Oil

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil2.htm


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Camellia Oil in spray bottle

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil1.htm


----------



## mainaman

Natural Aoto
https://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AOTOM


----------



## Cutty Sharp

&#21271;&#23665; review up too!

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/kita8000.htm


----------



## heirkb

mainaman said:


> Natural Aoto
> https://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AOTOM



I was considering whether or not to leave a review to that effect on those Aotos. I've owned one, tried a few and looked through A LOT and most seem to have issues. Mine was so weirdly soft that if you sharpened with any pressure, you'd get a stone that had regular peaks and valleys every centimeter or so stretching the entire width of the stone.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

heirkb said:


> I was considering whether or not to leave a review to that effect on those Aotos. I've owned one, tried a few and looked through A LOT and most seem to have issues. Mine was so weirdly soft that if you sharpened with any pressure, you'd get a stone that had regular peaks and valleys every centimeter or so stretching the entire width of the stone.



All my reviews (for other items) were positive. If I'd had negative reviews, I would have put them up too. But I don't.


----------



## heirkb

Here's the review I put up: https://www.japaneseknifesharpening...ifesharpeningstore.com:80/product-p/aotom.htm


----------



## Dave Martell

As long as the review is honest it's welcome


----------



## Crothcipt

one for the dvd's

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/dvd1.htm


----------



## Crothcipt

one more for the Kitayama

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Kita8000


----------



## DeepCSweede

1200 Atoma Plate

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato1200.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

140 Atoma Plate

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/ato140.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

Rika 5K

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suerika5k.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

Bester 1200

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Bester-1200-Sharpening-Stone-p/bstr1200.htm


----------



## Dave Martell

2 more days left


----------



## dough

Naniwa 10k

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/nanss10000.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

One more 

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/suesthldr.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

Camelia oil

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil1.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

Camellia II

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/camoil2.htm


----------



## DeepCSweede

That is it for me Dave, hope you get enough.


----------



## mainaman

Dave Martell said:


> 2 more days left


So who is the lucky winner Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

Sorry that it took me so long to get to this guys. I meant to do this right away in the morning but I got wrapped up in some business that couldn't wait.

So here we are at the big moment. 

I just went to Random Number Generator and let them pick a number for me and here's the results....

Post #85 takes the win - Congratulations to *heirkb*!! :headbang:

The winner will be contacted and have to pick out one of my knife styles to have made. 



Thanks to each and every one of you who have participated with this contest. This means a lot to me and I'm very happy to have got your reviews for my store. Thank you all very much. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## sachem allison

Congratulations,Heirkb! Thanks, Dave!
Damn, I never win anything, grumble, grumble, pouty face, grumble


----------



## echerub

Woo woo! Congratulations!


----------



## mainaman

congrats to the winner


----------



## RobinW

Congrats Heirkb!

Thanks Dave for doing the competition


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks to each and every one of you who have participated with this contest. This means a lot to me and I'm very happy to have got your reviews for my store. Thank you all very much. :thumbsup: Dave



Congrats to the winner! Also, very cool idea for the contest and it was fun to write the reviews. Hope they help.


----------



## heirkb

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Funny, I actually got a PM from someone I was already in conversation with telling me I had another knife headed my way. I was like, "Wait...is he referring to the Marko practice knife I bought?"



sachem allison said:


> Damn, I never win anything, grumble, grumble, pouty face, grumble



Son, I always feel the exact same way as you until now. I'll PM you whenever the knife is ready and you can borrow it if you want.

EDIT: Dave's gonna hate me for not wanting a nakiri or petty :sofa:...but what do you guys say, Gyuto or Suji? I'm not much of a 240 guy, only like to have one or two of each style (already have 3 gyutos), and don't have a suji. On the other hand, I don't slice much huge meat at home, but a suji may come in handy if I go into pro kitchens, which I'm anticipating doing soon.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Grats heirkb


----------



## mr drinky

congrats, heirkb. I missed this one completely, but then again, I would have just added to the pool of losers  I never win anything -- except that 20 lbs bag of potatoes at the fair when I was seven. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

heirkb said:


> Dave's gonna hate me for not wanting a nakiri or petty :sofa:...but what do you guys say, Gyuto or Suji? I'm not much of a 240 guy, only like to have one or two of each style (already have 3 gyutos), and don't have a suji. On the other hand, I don't slice much huge meat at home, but a suji may come in handy if I go into pro kitchens, which I'm anticipating doing soon.




So what's it gonna' be? You know you want the big one.


----------



## heirkb

I wasn't bugging you since I figured you'd get in touch when you had a chance.

It's true, though. I think I'm gonna go for the suji. Sorry, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Hahaha - I knew you'd go for the suji! Yeah that's good though and you should get what you want. :cool2:


----------

